# Mackinac County River



## Jarvinen (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey everyone. I am looking to chat with someone who has experience (and success) fishing for brookies and browns on an unmentionable Mackinac County river. I am fly fish catch and release only so no info exchanged will endanger any one else's chances on this particular river. Just looking to gather other's thoughts. Please PM if you may be of assistance.
Thanks!!


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Jarvinen said:


> Hey everyone. I am looking to chat with someone who has experience (and success) fishing for brookies and browns on an unmentionable Mackinac County river. I am fly fish catch and release only so no info exchanged will endanger any one else's chances on this particular river. Just looking to gather other's thoughts. Please PM if you may be of assistance.
> Thanks!!



It doesn't look like you're going to get much help here and, I say, that's the way it should be. I don't think we should be giving out trout fishing information to people we don't even know. Also, just because you fly fish and practice catch and release, don't assume there is no mortality.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Curt said:


> It doesn't look like you're going to get much help here and, I say, that's the way it should be. I don't think we should be giving out trout fishing information to people we don't even know. Also, just because you fly fish and practice catch and release, don't assume there is no mortality.




I'm not gonna get into this like we did several months ago on this same subject, but give the guy a break alright. It'd be no different than you taking a trip somewhere and inquiring about the fishing. I think its sad that fishing has come down to the level where someone feels the need to catch fish so badly that they strike down others questions. Our forefathers would be ashamed of us. Sadly, almost completely are gone the days where friends shared honey holes, told of big fish they caught, openly told of lures/bait used, etc. all to help each other out. Unfortunately, its another one of the things that are dieing out, like our smelt have done over the years. 

But on the fish subject, casting small spinners/mepps has been producing this year. The mayflies are still hatching, so an imitator would work good. They have been getting lots of rainbows, brookies, walleyes, and steelhead in the river this year. 

Good luck, pm me if you need any other information. 

Always glad to help a fellow fisherman.


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Buuuuuuut our forefathers also didn't share all of their info/catches/honey holes/secrets/hard earned work on the Internet for thousands to see either. If someone wants to PM, great. I prefer to share info face to face as you can judge how ethical/appreciative (sometimes) a fellow fisherman will be.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

eino fishere said:


> Buuuuuuut our forefathers also didn't share all of their info/catches/honey holes/secrets/hard earned work on the Internet for thousands to see either. If someone wants to PM, great. I prefer to share info face to face as you can judge how ethical/appreciative (sometimes) a fellow fisherman will be.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
And i agree with ya there. I'm just saying some people have become so uptight about it, its rediculous.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I sent the OP a PM giving him some of my honey holes on the river he is "speaking" of..due to uncle sam I am now is georgia and won't be fishing them for a long time..I have no problem giving people my spots as long as they don't spread it to the whole world.


----------



## Jarvinen (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow, what a presumptive group of people. First of all, I am NOT a dude. Don't assume that everyone that fishes or uses this forum is male. With attitudes like some of yours, you will never get to know me, or anyone that joins this forum, because you are very unwelcoming. Don't assume that I am someone not from here, just fishing for all your best info. I have lived and worked in the UP my whole life. Don't assume you don't know me. But we don't have to be best friends to act like mature adults, right? And actually I was looking more for people's thoughts on a biological question, not necessarily where the best holes are. I don't need someone to tell me where or how to fish. But since some of you like to jump down people's throats before knowing any details, you missed out on any valuable discussion that may have been interesting to more than just me. Don't assume I've never been on a forum before either. I know how they work. I'm not sure what you guys are doing on here if you're not interested in sharing information. What's the purpose then?..chewing others out for asking questions? As someone mentioned in this post, this is apparently something that happens frequently here. Instead of making assumptions about me and my motives (or anyone else here you "don't know"), puffing up your chests, and perpetuating male stereotypes...take 5 seconds to decide whether you're interested in the conversation or not, and if you're not, move along and mind your own business. If you're interested in discussion with like-minded people or are willing to share your thoughts and be open-minded about the sport of fishing stick around, you never know what you might learn. Thank you to those who did PM me both regarding this post and previous posts.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Great picture on that last hot ladies fishing calendar.......there, that should help with their attitudes.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!!!! The local yoopers guard a few things..deer spots, fishing spots, mushroom spots, guns, dogs, and perhaps their wife.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is strange that on this and other fishing web sites people talk freely about the combat fishing areas. Once you are in the UP you cannot, will not, and do not even mention the mud puddle in the neighbors yard because there might be a fish in it. It is taboo, forbidden, unmentionable and if you break the yooper code a hundred guys on this site will jump down your throat.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Robert Holmes said:


> It is strange that on this and other fishing web sites people talk freely about the combat fishing areas. Once you are in the UP you cannot, will not, and do not even mention the mud puddle in the neighbors yard because there might be a fish in it. It is taboo, forbidden, unmentionable and if you break the yooper code a hundred guys on this site will jump down your throat.:evil::evil::evil:


You and I both know that Tippy Dam has and always will be a battlefield of fisherman ("combat fishing areas"). They also get 10x the fish in the river than we do in our small rivers of the U.P. That's why we don't speak of them here.

We don't want our small and fragile rivers to become those "combat fishing areas". Why would we want to turn them into a "combat fishing area". We'd be stupid to.

Ever notice that other small rivers can't be mentioned on the NWLP forums, NELP forums, SELP forums, SWLP forums.....same thing. Let's leave it at that.

People need to read the rules and obide by them, period.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Please PM if you may be of assistance.Thanks!!


She asked for a PM, nothing wrong with that about any area someone may be looking to fish. I wish I could help her out, but I am more of a mid UP fisherman.

Jar, if you want some info on a small stream in the Gwinn area or some info about a little bigger stream, same area, drop a PM.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I kind of thought that this post would get your attention. You are very right about one thing there tracker. It is well known that the DNR takes more fish from the UP than it gives back. They just think that it is taboo to bring a full fish truck north of the bridge.


----------



## Jarvinen (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have any problem with people guarding their spots. I do too, and I wasn't asking for any spots. What I have a problem with is people simply being jerks. Like I said, those who are interested in real conversation will partake and anyone who wants to be unhelpful can take a hike.
Nuff said. End of subject.


----------

